# Ungewöhnliche Log-Einträge



## Clemens (27. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mit allen Domains auf den neuen Server umgezogen und soweit hat auch alles geklappt. Nun habe ich mal aus Spielerei ins Verzeichnis /var/log/apache2 gesehen und wollte mal wissen, was so von außen alles reinkommt. Ich finde dort die access.log und eine error.log. Habe hinein gesehen und erst einmal einen Schrecken bekommen.

In der access.log finde ich jede Menge Einträge wie folgende:
127.0.0.1 - - [27/Sep/2008:15:24:24 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 302 365 "-" "Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch11 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c (internal dummy connection)"

Und in der error.log finde ich Einträge wie folgende:
[Sat Sep 27 15:43:10 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP

Leider kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut im Debian etch - System aus, als dass ich nun sagen könnte, was diese Meldungen bedeutet. Daher an euch die Frage. Was bedeuten sie und kann man ggf. solche Meldungen abschalten oder einen möglichen Fehler beheben?

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Till (27. Sep. 2008)

zu 1) Der Eintrag ist normal, es handelt sich um eine interne Abfrage des apache Servers.

zu 2) Siehe Kapitel 2.4.3 des ISPConfig erste Schritte Handbuchs:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ispconfig-2x-erste-schritte/2/


----------

